# Cat attacked by pit bull cross.



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

I didn't know where to post this, so I thought this would be an appropriate section.

my brothers cat is an outdoor cat. He's very friendly, he's a ginger and white cat. At the beginning of the week, a young man approached the street with his pit bull cross and saw the cat. He coaxed it over, and then took his dog off the leash, and then told his dog to attack it. The man was jeering on the dog, and the cat managed to get away. This was all witnessed by a neighbour from her window. My brother found out when he saw his cat barely walking into their kitchen dripping and covered in blood. The neighbour told him at the same time what had happened, and even knew the owner of the pit bull cross. After immediately taking the cat to the vet, the vet said the cat is fine apart from a back right leg being amputated. 

My brother and his family are deeply upset by this and have gone to the RSPCA who said, that they cannot do anything as it is an animal on animal attack. But I don't understand how could they say that despite having a witness. If the dog was on its own, that's a different story, but the dog was purposely let off the leash by his owner to attack the cat. My brother doesn't want to go to the police if the owner won't be prosecuted. I've told my brother it's not the dogs fault, the dog will only do as it is trained to it, but he still insists on the dog getting punished to, despite him being the owner of a jack Russell. I understand his anger and pain, as I myself am the owner of a cat. But I still think the dog is not at fault. Is it worth going to the police?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry about this, makes you wonder what sort of moron would do anything like this.

Your brother knows who is responsible> and no doubt he has a whopping vet bill for the treatment?

I would go to the police anyway, you won't know what they will do if you don't ask.

Also, if the witness would be willing, I would go to a solicitor if the Police won't do anything and ask about getting the cost of the vet bill back.

This moron is the type of dog owner that gets good staffy x's and their owners a bad name.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, it is essential to report this to the police. The owner did not keep the dog under control on a leash to prevent it from attacking the cat. In fact if the witness is correct the owner deliberately set the dog on the cat. 

The police will interview the dog's owner (assuming the owner can be identified) and decide whether to prosecute based on the evidence. The witness would need to be prepared to give evidence in court if required.

The dog may be removed from the owner if it is considered to be a risk to the public. This could result in the dog being euthanised.

Personally I think it would be highly irresponsible not to report this incident to the police. Dog owners who deliberately train their dogs to attack ,whether the target is cats, dogs, or people, are a menace to society and need to be stopped. :cursing:

EDIT: I agree with Lilythepink , your brother should definitely consider suing the dog owner in the small claims court for the cost of his vet bills.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

littlemissnawtie said:


> Is it worth going to the police?


Yes.

Im afraid it still may be that nothing will be done in this case as its one persons word against another, however, by going to the police and insisting on a report, you will create a paper trail of this dog owners behavior. That way when something else happens (which usually does) there will be a record of this owner acting cruelly in the past.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a sickening thing to do.
Poor cat.
This owner needs to be caught and the only way to do that is to go to the Police. He will carry on doing this to other poor cats in your area.
The scum obviously things it's great fun to see an Animal inflict pain and suffering onto another poor soul.
The Dog also might attack a child too.

Please if your Brother doesn't go than can you. The owner needs to be caught!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

littlemissnawtie said:


> I didn't know where to post this, so I thought this would be an appropriate section.
> 
> my brothers cat is an outdoor cat. He's very friendly, he's a ginger and white cat. At the beginning of the week, a young man approached the street with his pit bull cross and saw the cat. He coaxed it over, and then took his dog off the leash, and then told his dog to attack it. The man was jeering on the dog, and the cat managed to get away. This was all witnessed by a neighbour from her window. My brother found out when he saw his cat barely walking into their kitchen dripping and covered in blood. The neighbour told him at the same time what had happened, and even knew the owner of the pit bull cross. After immediately taking the cat to the vet, the vet said the cat is fine apart from a back right leg being amputated.
> 
> My brother and his family are deeply upset by this and have gone to the RSPCA who said, that they cannot do anything as it is an animal on animal attack. But I don't understand how could they say that despite having a witness. If the dog was on its own, that's a different story, but the dog was purposely let off the leash by his owner to attack the cat. My brother doesn't want to go to the police if the owner won't be prosecuted. I've told my brother it's not the dogs fault, the dog will only do as it is trained to it, but he still insists on the dog getting punished to, despite him being the owner of a jack Russell. I understand his anger and pain, as I myself am the owner of a cat. But I still think the dog is not at fault. Is it worth going to the police?


I haven't "liked" this for the content, which is terrible, but for the fact that you are trying your best to get justice for this poor cat and prevent it happening again.

Go to the police - hopefully the witness will give a statement. There are two things which I hope will make them take action.

1) the dog is a pit-bull cross - it should be leashed and muzzled in public AT ALL TIMES> The owner is breaking the law by not having it muzzled, and by letting it off leash.

2) This is NOT an "animal on animal attack" - if it was, then so are staged dog fights. It is a deliberate act of animal cruelty and abuse. The RSPCA once again have shown themselves to be a useless bunch of ******s who aren't interested in doing anything except draw their wages and sit on their @rses.

I would hope that the police take it seriously enough to at least visit this person if they can find where he loves, and warn him off. The dog may or may not be destroyed, but certainly will have to be kept under control. This person needs a kick up the backside - he shouldn't be allowed to continue brutalising animals like this.

The very best of luck to you. I hope you get something done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Dog owners who deliberately train their dogs to attack ,whether the target is cats, dogs, or people, are a menace to society and need to be stopped. :cursing:


 Eh... its a bit less black and white than that. There is a huge difference between what the OP describes and training your dog in something like bite sports or even lure coursing.

Very often dogs trained intelligently in bite sports are far safer and more stable than your average pet dog. In fact I know several dogs who practice bite sports who are also registered, active therapy dogs


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Yes, it is essential to report this to the police. The owner did not keep the dog under control on a leash to prevent it from attacking the cat. In fact if the witness is correct the owner deliberately set the dog on the cat.
> 
> The police will interview the dog's owner (assuming the owner can be identified) and decide whether to prosecute based on the evidence. The witness would need to be prepared to give evidence in court if required.
> 
> ...


The owner can be identified, he is known for having a pit bull cross. My brother has already named and shamed him on Facebook. My brother doesn't care about the vet bill, which was £450 before treatment with medication. He said he will pay it regardless even if it's £2000. But he jus doesn't want to go if nothing is going to happen. He loves his animals very much, and he hates animal cruelty. He owns a black female cat who was thrown away in a dustbin bag in a river as a kitten, and he was so deeply affected by this that he rescued it and gave it a home. So him knowing the culprit of cruelty to one of his animals is probably driving him insane, he believes that prosecution is the only way justice is finally served, but after what he has heard from the RSPCA, he's not so keen anymore in trying to attempt prosecution.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ouesi said:


> > Eh... it's a bit less black and white than that. There is a huge difference between what the OP describes and training your dog in something like bite sports or even lure coursing.
> 
> 
> Well of course I am not referring to dogs such as greyhounds who are trained to chase an artificial lure, on an enclosed track! Or dogs trained by the police to be used in the apprehension of criminals! Or even foxhounds trained to track an artificial lure, on a "hunt".!!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

littlemissnawtie said:


> The owner can be identified, he is known for having a pit bull cross. My brother has already named and shamed him on Facebook. My brother doesn't care about the vet bill, which was £450 before treatment with medication. He said he will pay it regardless even if it's £2000. *But he jus doesn't want to go if nothing is going to happen.* He loves his animals very much, and he hates animal cruelty. He owns a black female cat who was thrown away in a dustbin bag in a river as a kitten, and he was so deeply affected by this that he rescued it and gave it a home. So him knowing the culprit of cruelty to one of his animals is probably driving him insane, he believes that prosecution is the only way justice is finally served, but after what he has heard from the RSPCA, he's not so keen anymore in trying to attempt prosecution.


But even if nothing happens in your brothers case, he will pave the road for someone else to prosecute should this person act cruelly again (which is usually the case). So while nothing may happen short term, by going to the police, your brother may set things in motion for something to be sure to happen long term.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Poor cat how awful

I witnessed a very similar thing. A neighbours cat was set upon by 2 lurchers on our drive, the morons with the dogs were just stood there laughing!. Amazingly the cat got away unscathed, just lost some fur. I cannot praise the RSPCA enough, they couldn't have done more, the police on the other hand didn't want to know - infact I called them 1st & they just put straight through to the RSPCA. The RSPCA girl who dealt with the case located the dogs owner & after many attempts to contact them finally got hold of them to tell them to keep their dogs under control. She kept me informed all the way & advised my to contact the police again for a reference number, incase anything like this happens again with these dogs. If you contact the police don't forget to ask for a reference number. I really hope they can do something.


.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Well of course I am not referring to dogs such as greyhounds who are trained to chase an artificial lure, on an enclosed track! Or dogs trained by the police to be used in the apprehension of criminals! Or even foxhounds trained to track a lure, on a "hunt".!!
> 
> The use of dogs for hare coursing, fox hunting, badger baiting, dog fighting, is illegal in the UK. I assume that is the kind of thing you mean by "bite sports" I have never heard such a term used in the UK, but perhaps I don't move in the right circles. To me it sounds like a contradiction in terms - can't see how biting can be a "sport". :nonod::blink:


Bite Sports refers to IPO/Schutzhund, Mondioring, French ring, police dog trials etc. Yes, training dogs to apprehend suspects among other things.


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

ouesi said:


> But even if nothing happens in your brothers case, he will pave the road for someone else to prosecute should this person act cruelly again (which is usually the case). So while nothing may happen short term, by going to the police, your brother may set things in motion for something to be sure to happen long term.


I think I will go on behalf of him. I just think if it was my cat, then what would I do. Luckily I cat proof my garden so all my cat has to worry about is it suddenly raining when he's snoozing in the garden.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Sod the RSPCA, straight to the police. If that's what he has trained the dog to do, how many other cats have suffered this and worse, and how many more people's pets will in the future? Failing to report is, in my opinion, deliberately allowing this to continue.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

littlemissnawtie said:


> > he believes that prosecution is the only way justice is finally served, but after what he has heard from the RSPCA, he's not so keen anymore in trying to attempt prosecution.
> 
> 
> As a previous poster has pointed out the owner is breaking the law, under The Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 for not having that type of dog muzzled and on the leash when out in public. Your brother needs to report the owner for breaking the law, or other animals, even children could be at risk when the dog is out in public.
> ...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Bite Sports refers to IPO/Schutzhund, Mondioring, French ring, police dog trials etc. Yes, training dogs to apprehend suspects among other things.


Right, and all those sports are done in a contained environment, legally licensed, properly supervised, and the dogs are controlled by responsible owners. A very far cry from irresponsible dog owners who train their dogs to use as personal weapons of attack, illegally, on the street.

My original comment stands - such people are anti-social menaces and need to be stopped.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

littlemissnawtie said:


> > I think I will go on behalf of him. I just think if it was my cat, then what would I do.
> 
> 
> Good for you:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Right, and all those sports are done in a contained environment, legally licensed, properly supervised, and the dogs are controlled by responsible owners. A very far cry from irresponsible dog owners who train their dogs to use as personal weapons of attack, illegally, on the street.
> 
> My original comment stands - such people are anti-social menaces and need to be stopped.


LOL chillminx, chill 
You asked me (rather rudely actually) what the term bite sports meant. I was simply answering you.

OP has said they will go to the police as suggested, its all good... Breathe. Smile


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Absolutely go straight to the police. Even if they are useless buggers, they need to put this on paper, and that is vitally important in case something similar happens in future, or even if this yob with the dog gets into other legal trouble. People like that are mentally damaged and unsafe in society.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for this cat 

Yes, you must go to the Police. Hopefully they'll take it seriously because of the Dangerous Dogs Act. But if they don't, the threat of the RSPCA seems to spur them on ... so don't tell them RSPCA have already been useless.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 30, 2014)

I would not bother with the police or rspca if that was my cat and I new were the owner lived he would be getting a good kicking and a half,sorry if I have Offended anyone with my comment,


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I fully agree with those who have said definitely report this evil scum to the police. You certainly have my support, this behaviour cannot go unreported.
I hope the poor cat is OK, probably traumatised for life 
As I think someone has said, this may not be the first time and most likely won't be the last.... if he has been reported before then your experience may prompt a prosecution 
Good luck, please do let us know what happens xx


----------



## Wendye (Apr 17, 2014)

I would definitely go to the Police with this matter - at least they will have a record of it even if nothing else can be done.
RSPCA have lost the plot really:nonod:


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

Go to the police
I agree the rspca lost the plot a long time ago.
Final point as this guy is known to your brother go to your local press and name and shame this person. May I also suggest to aproach ITV news who have been highlighting these sorts of attacks. ( everything is worth trying to deal with this type of moron )


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

littlemissnawtie said:


> The owner can be identified, he is known for having a pit bull cross. My brother has already named and shamed him on Facebook. My brother doesn't care about the vet bill, which was £450 before treatment with medication. He said he will pay it regardless even if it's £2000. But he jus doesn't want to go if nothing is going to happen. He loves his animals very much, and he hates animal cruelty. He owns a black female cat who was thrown away in a dustbin bag in a river as a kitten, and he was so deeply affected by this that he rescued it and gave it a home. So him knowing the culprit of cruelty to one of his animals is probably driving him insane, he believes that prosecution is the only way justice is finally served, *but after what he has heard from the RSPCA, he's not so keen anymore in trying to attempt prosecution*.


Poor cat.  I hope it is recovering well as can be expected...

PLEASE report this to the police, all the RSPCA have said is that THEY (as in the RSPCA) won't do anything as it's an animal on animal attack, not a person on animal attack - which is bunk as they have prosecuted people in the past for deliberately setting a dog on a cat. They probably just don't think this case has the level of publicity appeal they like to have to get the donations coming in 

The police may well have a different opinion - and even if they can't take it further, you may need (or benefit from having) a crime number if you do take the owner to the small claims. And it also means that if he does something similar again, there will be an existing report against him, which increases the odds of future prosecutions too.

You may - may - also want to consider contacting the local press, especially if you have no joy elsewhere, as they tend to have a keen interest in such stories, especially if you were willing to let them publish pictures. If the police do act, though, check about doing that with them first.

*hugs* Hope you get justice for this!

~Jes


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

Thought i would include a pic of the cat after the vet but before the amputation. 

I will be going to the police. Cos, i just think if it was my cat, i wouldve done something already by now. I was talking to my friend about it and she said next time it could be a baby. But even then why is an animals life less valued than a humans? I love my cat billy, like if he were my own child. 

Im not sure if the pic has uploaded as im uploading it from my phone.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

littlemissnawtie said:


> Thought i would include a pic of the cat after the vet but before the amputation.
> 
> I will be going to the police. Cos, i just think if it was my cat, i wouldve done something already by now. I was talking to my friend about it and she said next time it could be a baby. But even then why is an animals life less valued than a humans? I love my cat billy, like if he were my own child.
> 
> Im not sure if the pic has uploaded as im uploading it from my phone.


I'm glad you're going to report it  I do hope they can do something...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Kyri said:


> I would not bother with the police or rspca if that was my cat and I new were the owner lived he would be getting a good kicking and a half,sorry if I have Offended anyone with my comment,


I appreciate your feelings, but this is just what the cat's owner MUST NOT DO>

Getting himself arrested, and a criminal record or even a jail term because of someone else's behaviour is the last thing the cat or his family needs.

Stick to the law, write to the papers, put it on Facebook (bearing in mind that libel laws will apply - word it carefully) but do NOT take the law into your own hands


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I definitely would report this to the police, even if nothing can be done in this instance then it will be on record should any future incidents occur.

For more detailed advice regarding what is acceptable behaviour for dogs (& owners!) then maybe give Trevor Cooper (dog law specialist) a ring. He or his colleague, will probably be able to give you better advice on your legal right more than the police Doglaw - SPECIALIST ADVICE ON DOG LAW

Personally I would not be putting this on FB, I do not think this sort of 'naming & shaming' is helpful at all.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

RSPCA are trying to pass the buck (surprise surprise!) 

Definitely report it to the police, all dogs are to be kept on leashes in public places now (the law changed recently)

Do not be surprised if the police try and brush it off but be persistent. Ask around as it sounds like this jerk gets off on inflicting suffering so chances are its not the first attack. 

Recently, by me there was a bloke deliberately setting his dogs on cats and small dogs. It ripped my friends neighbours cat to pieces in front of several witnesses but the owner just stood there laughing along with his young son. When they went to the police the police said "it not a real crime is it?" The RSPCA said he was known to them but as he was known to be violent it was a police matter. On asking around my friend and her neighbour found another 12 owners whose cats and dogs had been killed or seriously maimed by these dogs and still the police did nothing, so they contacted their MP, all of a sudden the police and RSCPA were falling over themselves and each other to help.

The dogs were seized but not further info as yet.


----------

